# part # for sticky pedal fix?



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

hi Jon, can you (or anyone) tell me the part # (or whatever i should tell the service dept) for the sticky pedal fix in case they don't have a clue?

thanks...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

///M3 Wes said:


> *hi Jon, can you (or anyone) tell me the part # (or whatever i should tell the service dept) for the sticky pedal fix in case they don't have a clue?
> 
> thanks... *


Hey Wes,

How's it going? You know, my area of expertise does
not cover service. Unfortunately, I do not know the answer
to your question. Wednesday was my day off, and
I figure to be pretty burried when I return to work later
today...



Perhaps someone else here in the ///M Models forum
know the answer?

:dunno:

Wes, if I get some time later to go poking around the service
department I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

should be able to do a search here and come up with the number. Ends in 481 (manual) or 480 (SMG)


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks guys, i'll try to hunt it down 

Wes


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Also it helps to know that it is TSB 35-01-02.

Actually you shouldn't need to know the part number for the fix. They order it by VIN.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

great, thanks!


----------

